# Mark Ecko wants to buy ProElite?



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

> They have tapped into MMA just recently with their Ecko MMA Shorts and have sponsored fighters the like of John Fitch and Tyson Griffin.
> 
> Marc Ecko Enterprises rakes in 1.5 Billion in revenue a year.
> 
> ...


http://164mph.com/Mixed_martial_arts/news:ecko-mystery-proelite-bidder-and-front-runner/

Nothing concrete in this story to prove that Ecko has put its bid in.

Proelite.com and Sherfrog are running storys about this with a bunch of guys claiming to have inside stories of Showtime and Ecko putting on EliteXC shows back on in 2009 and more.

I'll continue to research this topic and see what I can find for you guys.:thumbsup:


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

**** this, get me Feijao in the UFC now.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Yea I'm tired of Pro Elite too much drama just go away.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

yeah tbh i wish Elite XC just went away also......He should just start up another promotion.....:thumb02:


----------



## Screwaside (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeah I don't think I'd want something with hope for success having any affiliation with Hobo Slice. That being said the rest of the roster had some promise. The willingness to co-promote or work with Affliction would help too.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

Man, you guys are crazy. EXC had a pretty good stable of fighters barring Slice. If they get rid of that turkey and turn to actual MMA under new management that would be awesome!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Here is some info I picked up at madhouse



> Ecko Purchasing Pro-Elite and the EliteXC Brand?
> December 8, 2008 by MADMANcloseAuthor: MADMAN Name: Cliff Cowan
> Emailrivate
> Site: http://www.mmamadhouse.com
> ...


Link..........http://www.mmamadhouse.com/ecko-purchasing-pro-elite/


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Please god no!


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

What is with the hate for EXC??? Minus the Shaws, this is a great company. And if someone else purchases it, the Shaws will be out of it.

And Kimbo will no longer be a headliner. lol!

But EXC brought us Smith vs. Lawler, Carano vs. everyone, Cyborg, Shields, Alvarez, Antonio Silva, they're open to co-promote with companies like DREAM, Strikeforce, and Affliction, and they are on CBS. 

WTF is so bad about that???

I for one, hope they get bought and I get to see some more awesome fights.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

stitch1z said:


> What is with the hate for EXC??? Minus the Shaws, this is a great company. And if someone else purchases it, the Shaws will be out of it.
> 
> And Kimbo will no longer be a headliner. lol!
> 
> ...


I wasn't saying no to Elite XC, although I would like to see some of their stars fight the top UFC guys. I think it's pretty much undeniable that the UFC has the best WW and LHW divisions. I was saying no to Mark Ecko running it.


----------

